# The Lion King 3D



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Has anyone seen the theatrical re-release? I was wondering if anyone could report on the quality of the 3D. Part of me wants to go see it and another part of me is worried I will be disappointed with the 3D. I have no ideal what technology was used or would be needed to convert a 2D movie in to a 3D movie.

Has anyone here seen it yet?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I feel exactly the same way. If the 3d is great, I'll be thrilled... but if it's mediocre...........

I keep hoping that someone will say that they saw it and it was amazing...... or give some response either way so I can decide whether to see it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

According to movies.com reviews, the 3D is great, but they are personal reviews. Great compared to what? I haven't been able to find a professional, or even a enthusiast review on the 3D quality.

I'd think Disney could get it right. They sure got it right with Tron Legacy 3D, but that movie was new with lots of computer animation. Taking a hand drawn 2D movie and making it 3D must have been challenging.


----------



## kevin07 (Nov 16, 2011)

The Lion King movie has been good to me always. I had watched about all the series.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello everyone, my name is Tonto & I too am a movieaholic :hail:!


----------

